# Dr FeelGood-Kickstart distortion any one else build one?



## jimilee (Jan 13, 2022)

Have you built one and what do you think? I found it to be very crunchy, almost too much, and noisy. I’m trying to decide if I really want to box it up or not.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2022)

It's got enough gain, that's for sure.

I found it (and the original) a bit too bright for my Fender amps... might be interesting to try it into a cab sim of some sort.


As for the noise...   from the Motley Crue website:

*Why is there a hiss in my Dr. Feelgood pedal when I turn it on? *
Since the Dr. Feelgood pedal is a higher gain distortion pedal, there will always be some noise, this is normal and something a Noise Gate can help with. Please be aware that single coil guitar pickups bring more noise compared to humbuckers due to its construction design.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> It's got enough gain, that's for sure.
> 
> I found it (and the original) a bit too bright for my Fender amps.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I had to switch to a different amp. I was using a blues deluxe and immediately switched to a blackstar. I’m gonna switch guitars next. Didn’t sound great with my strat or SG. I have an LSR with Duncan’s. More gain but darker pickups. I know hiss was normal. This is more, but I think I can maybe try to lower it some with the internal trimmer. I was curious about the original though, thank you.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2022)

I tried the original into a little Princeton first, that was painful.    A bit more manageable into my Twin.

This circuit is a relative of the 'Melter circuit, between the two I prefer the Melter for sure.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> I tried the original into a little Princeton first, that was painful.    A bit more manageable into my Twin.
> 
> This circuit is a relative of the 'Melter circuit, between the two I prefer the Melter for sure.


You know, I saw a YouTube video that said the same thing. I guess maybe I need to build one of those too.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2022)

I think you'll find that one much more usable.   Still not a dead silent pedal, but I like it.

This one is more of a gimmicky / novelty sort of thing...  Considering what they go for I couldn't ignore it, but I damn sure can't justify that price for anything more than a collectors item.

Hate to sound like a broken record around here, but if you're into this sort of sound go check out the Plexi Breed.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> I think you'll find that one much more usable.   Still not a dead silent pedal, but I like it.
> 
> This one is more of a gimmicky / novelty sort of thing...  Considering what they go for I couldn't ignore it, but I damn sure can't justify that price for anything more than a collectors item.
> 
> Hate to sound like a broken record around here, but if you're into this sort of sound go check out the Plexi Breed.


Sounds good. I really wouldn’t expect a high gain to be silent. I figured it was gimmicky, designed by Nikki Sixx??? Yeah, ok.

I have a Plexi on the way from JLCPCB as we speak.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert said:


> I think you'll find that one much more usable.   Still not a dead silent pedal, but I like it.
> 
> This one is more of a gimmicky / novelty sort of thing...  Considering what they go for I couldn't ignore it, but I damn sure can't justify that price for anything more than a collectors item.
> 
> Hate to sound like a broken record around here, but if you're into this sort of sound go check out the Plexi Breed.


Just for kicks, I messed with it some more. I was able to use the internal trimmer to dial out the noise.  Turned the main volume to 12:00, then dial the trimmer till I was at unity. It definitely sounds better, but definitely sharp.


----------



## Robert (Jan 14, 2022)

The trimmer is for Line Out mode, if it's active you need to flip the internal switch.  (unless you're actually intending to use it in Line Out mode)


----------



## music6000 (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert said:


> I think you'll find that one much more usable.   Still not a dead silent pedal, but I like it.
> 
> This one is more of a gimmicky / novelty sort of thing...  Considering what they go for I couldn't ignore it, but I damn sure can't justify that price for anything more than a collectors item.
> 
> Hate to sound like a broken record around here, but if you're into this sort of sound go check out the Plexi Breed.











						Golden Falk Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Colombo Plexi Breed




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Kroars (Jan 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Golden Falk Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Colombo Plexi Breed
> ...


Just watched a few demos on yt after seeing your post.  Definitely excited for this one!


----------



## music6000 (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert said:


> It's got enough gain, that's for sure.
> 
> I found it (and the original) a bit too bright for my Fender amps... might be interesting to try it into a cab sim of some sort.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that the BS250 Is 5 times quieter than the BS170 but they cost a lot more??????


----------



## jimilee (Jan 14, 2022)

Robert said:


> The trimmer is for Line Out mode, if it's active you need to flip the internal switch.  (unless you're actually intending to use it in Line Out mode)


It’s more usable that way.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Golden Falk Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Colombo Plexi Breed
> ...


I have some plexi drive PCBs from n the way from a fabrication house. Pretty excited.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I read somewhere that the BS250 Is 5 times quieter than the BS170 but they cost a lot more??????


I wonder how 2n7000s compare.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 14, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I wonder how 2n7000s compare.


No, they they can be worse!





						2N7000 vs. BS170 Question
					

2N7000 vs. BS170 Question



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------



## music6000 (Jan 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I have some plexi drive PCBs from n the way from a fabrication house. Pretty excited.


What Plexi Drive are you referring to?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I read somewhere that the BS250 Is 5 times quieter than the BS170 but they cost a lot more??????


Downside is BS250 is positive Ground!!!


----------



## jimilee (Jan 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What Plexi Drive are you referring to?


It’s from a wampler plexi schematic.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> It’s from a wampler plexi schematic.











						Acrylic Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Wampler Plexi-Drive




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

